

Zidisha, I want you to be better than this - thebenedict
https://medium.com/p/f5f7841dbe94

======
jshorland
I would have differed in opinion a few years ago, but with some experience in
both international financial platforms and as a product manager with a company
that have made the mistake of not investing in long-term technical hires with
the talent and skills needed (which means compensating them properly and not
relying on the goodness of their heart), I agree with this article. If a team
continues to be hacked together, the code will continue to be hacked together.
It may be cleaned up in the short term, but the cycle of technical debt and
building inefficient code will eventually continue.

------
nicpottier
I agree that getting yourself out of a coding mess brought on by low paid
contractors via a volunteer contractor instead doesn't make a whole lot of
sense.

